# New babies anybody? Post pics!!



## 6BuffGirls

We went to TSC today and picked up 6 sweet orpington pullets! Please post your photos and breeds!


----------



## 6BuffGirls

Pink banded girl. Her name is Biscuit

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## 6BuffGirls

Red polished marked bamed Chicki 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## 6BuffGirls

Orange banded named Fluffy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## 6BuffGirls

Purple polished named Goldie . She had her photo shoot with Gunner our black and tan coonhound

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings

Cute babies. Congrats on your new chicks.


----------



## chickenmommy

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 6BuffGirls

Chickenmommy, what breed?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenmommy

Australorp 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## chickenmommy

I got 7 new babies total








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 6BuffGirls

Cute

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## troyer

Cubalaya chick soaking in some sunshine.


----------



## 6BuffGirls

Omg cute! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## CadesLilFarm

I get my chicks tomorrow!!! So excited! I ordered my chicks through Efowl..... I got Buff Orps, Sliver laced wyandottes, and goldie laced wyandottes. They will be at the post office tomorrow!!!! EEEEEEEEKKKKKKK!!! CHIRP CHIRP!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## 6BuffGirls

Omg goldie laced. Sooo jealous! !!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## peaches128

Me and my sister are getting one buff orp two Rhode Island reds and one barred rock next week so excited 


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## peaches128

I will post pictures of them once I get them


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## troyer

Here is another Cubalaya chick and some of it's buddies. They are 2 weeks old.


----------



## CadesLilFarm

Today is the big day! Chicks chicks chicks! 

C-H-I-R-P!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99

My new babies! I can't believe TSC was selling pullets!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## CadesLilFarm

poultrylover99 said:


> View attachment 14963
> View attachment 14964
> My new babies! I can't believe TSC was selling pullets!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


Are they White Leghorns? Buffs?

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99

They said they were Tetra Tints. I got 4 Tetra Tints and 2 "red pullets" 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## 6BuffGirls

Woo cute! Yes I was shocked they had pullets too!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickysanford

I have some in the incubator still like 11 days till hatch. I cant wait.


----------



## CadesLilFarm

I will remember to take my phone out to the barn sometime! I have got to get some pics of the fuzzballs!!!! They are all doing well though...... 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## CadesLilFarm

Here are my fuzzballs!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv

I set 41 and 1 hatched. I will give it another day then set a new batch. This one is from a feather footed rooster and a leghorn or Andalusian hen. I ordered the fry pan special last year from Meyer hatchery which is an all large fowl rooster assortment so that's why I don't know what breed the two feather legged ones are. One is blue feathered with reddish head and neck feathers and the other is blue feathered with yellow neck feathers and orangey and other colors on the back. Here is the baby.






. It has feathered legs.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 6BuffGirls

Omg all so cute! I'm going back to tsc today. Hopefully they have laced pullets coming in!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Apyl

No new babies here. We are still under 2 feet of snow and barely into the double digits with temp. I will however be incubating some duck eggs later this month, but no new chicks for us this year. My flock of Barred rocks are giving us plenty of eggs so no need to add more.


----------



## hellofromtexas

New older babies coming next month! so exicited!

They will be 20 week old babies black australorp


----------



## peaches128

Our chick date got pushed back so we do not get them till Monday 


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## ladycat

8 Red Sexlinks and 1 Dark Brown Leghorn, from Atwoods.


----------



## LittleWings

Cute chicks! I had to do a search on Dark Brown Leghorns. They look a little different in body type than the other Leghorns to me. 
Good luck with your new chicks.


----------



## CadesLilFarm

My fuzzballs have already started growing the cutest little feathers on their wings..... 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## 6BuffGirls

Oo 20 week olds are nicceeee almost laying age!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## 6BuffGirls

My little buffies are already getting all of their feathers. I've been feeding them dubia roaches alongside their nonmedicated feed and chick organic chick booster

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## jeanne

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## CadesLilFarm

jeanne said:


> View attachment 15005
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


SO CUTE! They are Amerucana chicks right????????

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## jeanne

Yes don't know why the picture went upside down I'll try again

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## jeanne

Their so cute

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## ladycat

jeanne said:


> Yes don't know why the picture went upside down I'll try again


They think they're cats- they defy gravity!


----------



## chickenmommy

What breed is that poultrylover


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99

They said they were Tetra Tints. I have never heard of them until now, lol. They are a cross between a White Leghorn and a Rhode Island Red. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Klowe

New addition to the family 
2-Sussex
2-orpingtons
2-leghorns

Sent from my XT1055 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## jeanne

Their cute

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## 6BuffGirls

Very cute!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Fiere

Got a message late last night that someone had 4 extra hatchlings... just waiting for hubby to get home with my early birds! Three black australorps and one blue. Trying to get the tiny brooder set up for now - my original first batch of chicks is not arriving til the second week of April. These four babies are throwing a wrench in my plans!


----------



## Fiere

Here we go, pictures! They are only a day old today and had a bit of a rough trip, so I'm keeping them fairly quiet in the brooder, not great for cellphone pics. Better pictures when everyone is a bit older! I have five: a blue, 3 black, and a white that may potentially have a splashing trait. They're adorable, of course.


----------



## peaches128

Were supposed to get our chicks tomorrow 


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## jeanne

Could help myself went to the feed store and had to get 10 more chicks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Fiere

Oh I see a fuzz head! White crested Polish?


----------



## jeanne

Got 4 different ones

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Fiere

I see that! I'm just a lover of tuffet headed birds. Beards, muffs and crests. 
What are they all?


----------



## jeanne

My new babies are white crested, silver laced polish, golden laced, and buff laced. To go with the 5 Americana I got on Thursday. Cant want to introduce them to my silkies

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Fiere

Buff laced Polish are my favorite. I had so much trouble sourcing some locally, I ordered them in this year from a hatchery. I can't wait for them to arrive! 

Your tractor supply is awesome, our tractor supply equivalent only gets in black and red sex links and white leg horns.


----------



## jeanne

That's great our tractor supply store hasn't Got thier chicks in yet. Its been so cold

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## ladycat

New chicks today, I ordered 10 red broilers and 5 EE pullets from Cackle. They sent 1 extra broiler.


----------



## pypy_chicks

These are most of my current chicks















Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jeanne

Nice

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## jeanne

Do you like the eco glow, was thinking of getting one

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## ladycat

jeanne said:


> Do you like the eco glow, was thinking of getting one


I LOVE the Eco-Glow! I hope I never have to go back to light bulbs.


----------



## poultrylover99

My little Easter Egger, Barred Rock, and Rhode Island Red pullets! I love Rural King!

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## peaches128

Just found out were getting our chicks from a different hatchery and getting them the next Thursday I can't wait I was kind of heart broken when we had to make a dession on what to do so we went with the two weeks instead of getting random chicks we ordered ours now but I would rather get what I want than something totally different


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## peaches128

I don't know what I am going to name my other chick right now my Rhode Island Red is going to be named cinnamon but I. Don't know what to name my Black laced Wyandotte






this is what it is supposed to look like when older

Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## CadesLilFarm

peaches128 said:


> I don't know what I am going to name my other chick right now my Rhode Island Red is going to be named cinnamon but I. Don't know what to name my Black laced Wyandotte
> View attachment 15163
> this is what it is supposed to look like when older
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


That is a silver laced wyandotte.... She looks like a Henny Penny to me.

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## peaches128

What is a Henny Penny 


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## jeanne

Just got 6 new chicks he couldn't tell me what they are maybe someone can help. The only thing I know is that they are bantams

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## peaches128

. Ducks in my yard and one of you chicks looks like a black sex link

Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## peaches128

And a americauna


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## jeanne

Thanks I'll look them up

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## happybooker1

*Bantam Lavender Ameraucanas*

I got these last Saturday @ 1 day old.


----------



## LittleWings

Beautiful. What are they? Lavender Orpingtons maybe?


----------



## happybooker1

*It's in the title *



LittleWings said:


> Beautiful. What are they? Lavender Orpingtons maybe?


Bantam Lavender Ameraucanas. I got them from Aaron Hicks, a breeder listed on the Ameraucana Club's website. He lives about 45 minutes away from me. I also got 2 hens. I'm HOPING (fingers X-ed) that at least ONE of these chicks is female, but probably and with MY luck with baby chicks, they're both male. LOL!

I see on the map you're pretty close to where I work. I'm off 59 & E. Mt. Houston Rd.


----------



## peaches128

New baby chicks one silver laced one buff Orpington one barred rock and one Rhode Island Red








Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings

happybooker1 said:


> Bantam Lavender Ameraucanas. I got them from Aaron Hicks, a breeder listed on the Ameraucana Club's website. He lives about 45 minutes away from me. I also got 2 hens. I'm HOPING (fingers X-ed) that at least ONE of these chicks is female, but probably and with MY luck with baby chicks, they're both male. LOL!
> 
> I see on the map you're pretty close to where I work. I'm off 59 & E. Mt. Houston Rd.


Thats awesome. I don't know of him but I haven't looked at the breeders list in a while. Does he have large fowl Ameraucana also?

You do work pretty close to me. Thats a pretty good drive from Magnolia everyday. Yep, I live in the "hood" for sure. lol

Good luck, and I hope you get the pullets you are wanting.


----------



## slm622

Been expecting babies for days. Checked coop and one crawled from under mama's feathers.. I have to quickly work on something though mama has mites bad since she's been sitting for so long without dust bathing


----------



## peaches128

Better pictures of our babies 





























Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar

Gosh you all have me wanting more babies. Oh wait I am getting some next week.


----------



## peaches128

Congrats


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## chickenmommy

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## peaches128

Adorable

Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## slm622

Baby hiding in mommas feathers


----------



## ladycat

New Wheaton Marans. 6 out of 11 shipped eggs hatched.


----------



## BamaChicks

Here are a few of our babies. We have 16 chicks ranging in age from 2 weeks to 4 1/2 weeks. We have 4 bantams, 6 assorted pullets, 2 Ameracuanas, 2 RIR, and 2 Barred Rocks. I've been told the bantam in the pic (black with gold) is a Golden. Seabright but I'm not sure. This is our first flock and I just love my girls. We were told that they are all pullets- I'm hoping they were correct.















My son's BR is hanging with the largest pullet as well as our bossy girl.








Out pullet, Ugly would rather be perched on someone's shoulder than anywhere. She is our spoiled girl.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## fintuckyfarms

*New. Babies*

CWC's babies. Still waiting on the freezer camp bunch that includes Cornish x's and turkeys.


----------



## wclee

My new american game chicks. I got 17 out of 18 to hatch.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## slm622

Newest member the 2nd egg to hatch of 3 my silkies been sitting on


----------



## nickysanford

6 baby chicks and 6 baby ducks


----------



## fintuckyfarms

*Fav part of the day*

This is my favorite part of the day, dare ya to count them...


----------



## Fiere

Some pics of my Australorp babies. They're getting huge! 3 weeks old now if memory serves.

Blue Pullet








Black Cockerel (only one of the bunch as far as I can tell!)








Black Pullet








The Black Pullet with the Cockerel 








I didn't bother with the others after the cockerel pecked me in the eye when I was putting him back. Clearly I wore out my welcome and I took the hint.


----------



## MelTx

Here are our new babies - although they aren't really "little". They're 6-7wks. Blue Orpington, Splash Orpington, and black EE. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## ifyousaygo

Our babies. We're brand new to keeping chickens, so this has been very exciting. 

We started with a Golden Sexlink, a Rhode Island Red and a Barred Rock. I wanted to name them T-Boz, Left Eye and Chilli, but my kids said no.  We still haven't named them.









And then we added Martha. She's a Light Brahma and is about a week younger than the other pullets.









The Sexlink is definitely pushing her way to the top of the pecking order. She's a bossy thing...


----------



## slm622

Easters around the corner, the chicks have been hatching


----------



## kristie18

Hatched Friday


----------



## chick-n-carol

My new baby Orpington chicks

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## ladycat

Not out of the incubator yet.


----------



## ladycat

kristie18 said:


> Hatched Friday


What breed is that?


----------



## hunterhart1113

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## RouttyChicks

Purchased Saturday (4/12/14) from TSC.


----------



## ladycat

Fresh out of the incubator.


----------



## jeanne

Babies are growing


----------



## kristie18

Sebright bantam super cute


----------



## jeanne

Snow white's baby


----------



## LittleWings

New AM babies.


----------



## hildar

They are so sweet. We have about a week before our incubated eggs will start hatching. So we are busy getting brooder ready. Just praying that some hatch out otherwise it was a waste of money and electric.


----------



## tmoye

What kind is that jeanne


----------



## peaches128

I can't tell if my chick is a boy or not it has a big crown I am kind of concerned 


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99

Two of my older chicks 

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## peaches128

My chicks are one month old and they are the size of Jeanne 


Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## doodlehike

We had a baby hatch this morning! This is the first chick to hatch on our farm! It's a Wyandotte x.








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jeanne

Its a silkie


----------



## TnChickenLady

My cuckoo marans, now 5 weeks old... Oh how they grow!


----------



## TnChickenLady

My 2 day old and 7 day old silkie chicks, 4 splash. 3 black and 2 white.


----------



## hildar

I have chicks today I finally got my cackle order.


----------



## ramizinferno

Buff polish chicks


----------



## peaches128

My chickens are about 3 months old already














We just moved them into there coop

Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## peaches128

Can't tell if she is a boy or not she has a big crown

Sent from my iPod touch using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv

Looks to be a cockerel but only time will tell for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

